# Handrail - Reach over distance?



## jpowell (Oct 8, 2014)

Picture a low wall to the side of the stair.  The handrail is built on top of the wall such that the graspability meets code.  The height of the handrail meets code.  Our situation is one where we are either using the IRC or our height is less than 30" so we do not need a GUARD.  IBC/IRC 2012.

How far can someone reach over something to reach the handrail?  Let's say the wall is 6" wide and the handrail is centered on that wall, leaving 2" to "reach over".  What about a wall that is 12" wide with handrail centered on it?  I am having trouble locating the code section that would apply.

My assumption has always been that the handrail is the first thing you would bump into horizontally moving sideways.  But in this case, the profile is more like looking at human shoulders and head.  How broad can the shoulders be before you can't reach the head?


----------



## steveray (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know that we regulate that.........YET!.....I would say if it works, it works.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 8, 2014)

I believe you are correct in your assumption

505.4 Height.

Top of gripping surfaces of handrails shall be 34 inches (865 mm) minimum and 38 inches (965 mm) maximum vertically above stair nosings, ramp surfaces and walking surfaces. Handrails shall be at a consistent height above stair nosings, ramp surfaces and walking surfaces.



R311.7.8.2 Continuity.

Handrails for stairways shall be continuous for the full length of the flight, from a point directly above the top riser of the flight to a point directly above the lowest riser of the flight

What you describe would be almost impossible for a child to use


----------



## jpowell (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a good point about children.  The extra "ledge" they would have to reach over would make it difficult.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2014)

Bad design, don't see a code violation............


----------



## Sifu (Oct 8, 2014)

Many stair rails have some off-set from the actual stair if they run along an open side and are part of a balustrade system and pose no problems that I have heard of.  I don't think a code is written other than the "directly above the riser" statement, which I am not sure is written for the horizontal off-set.  Reason and judgement must be used......which probably means someone will feel the need to write a new code!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2014)

see 2009 IBC commentary 1012.8 & fig. 1012.8 (2)

ANSI commentary 505.4 note lower height for children.


----------



## tbz (Nov 9, 2014)

Something Like This

Sorry for the late response:

But is your situation something like one of these pictures...?

Reach off or should I say over is not really defined within the code.  For instance, the IRC is silent however the IBC says within 30" in either direction.

Thus if we use the IBC, could not a 48" wide stair flight have the handrails over the top of side walls 6" over on each side?  The handrails would be within 30" of center line.

Both the ADA and A117.1 show handrails cut in to a wall section in the past and current guides.

Thus nowhere within the code does the handrail have a restriction other than distance from center of pathway except clearance from walls and not allowed to project inward.

Distance over a wider support structure is not covered or restricted that I have seen.


----------



## jpowell (Nov 10, 2014)

Great pictures relative to the situation.  Thanks for the post, great summary.  I had the same condition as the pictures, but with a taller wall portion and just the handrail mounted on top.

At some point there will be a judgement that it is no longer functional, but it seems to be the consensus of the group that this is generally allowed by code(s).

Thanks all.


----------



## JBI (Nov 13, 2014)

Lest we forget, the Codes are a _minimum_ standard. Applying common sense in design would obviate the need for a code change...

Attic stairs anyone?


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*= ~ = ~ =*



John,

You just have to bring up those darned stairs again...   :mrgreen:



*= ~ = ~ =*


----------

